# New Outbacker



## LewCat (Jan 6, 2008)

Just got my New Outback yesterday. First time TT . I Live in SW Va. My Bro is outbacknjack.
Reading the Forum for sometime. You guy's were alot of help. First time Forum user also, so Bear with me.Thanks


----------



## camping canuks (Jan 18, 2007)

Welcome aboard, you will not be dissapointed with your purchase or this site for that matter


----------



## Rollrs45 (May 7, 2007)

Welcome to the site...!!!

What model OB did you buy? Just curious.

Mike


----------



## LewCat (Jan 6, 2008)

2007 26RKS


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

*WELCOME!!!*


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Welcome aboard!

Enjoy!

Mark


----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

Hi ! *LewCat* and welcome to Outbackers. Congrats on your New TT









Ed


----------



## coachsrs (Mar 13, 2005)

Welcome and Congrats on the new OB. Now its time to plan the first outing.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

*Welcome to Outbackers, LewCat!*








And congratulations on the new Outback! There's fun times ahead!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

Welcome to Outbackers LewCat.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome...Welcome...Welcome.

Glad you found us.









Congrats on the new Outback. You're going to LOVE it.


----------



## chbcso (Dec 2, 2006)

WELCOME TO THE OUTBACKERS!!!!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi LewCat
















to Outbackers! 

Congrats on your new 26rks!
Enjoy and Happy Camping,


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Welcome to the site







congratulations on the new Outback.

There must have been a good Christmas or New year since this is the third new Outbacker I've seen tonight.


----------

